# Sich sinnlos besaufen



## Krone1 (29 Juni 2014)




----------



## BlueLynne (29 Juni 2014)

Zielorientierung durchzuhalten erfordert Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## General (29 Juni 2014)

oder 3, 2, 1 ....... voll


----------



## wolf2000 (30 Juni 2014)

Ist man dann nicht sinn los ??


----------



## lofas (30 Juni 2014)

Komatös:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Punisher (30 Juni 2014)

Sinnlos? Ich finde immer einen guten Grund


----------

